# iChat => MSN



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible d'utiliser iChat avec MSN ?
Et comment utiliser un compte (non payant) avec iChat ?
Merci


----------



## tantoillane (29 Janvier 2007)

si tu veux utiliser ichat sans payer, tu t'inscrit sur le site d'apple pour un essai gratuit de 60 jours &#224; .Mac. Au bout des 60 jours seul ton adresse iChat est conserv&#233;e, tu peux t'en servir &#224; vonlont&#233;. Les autres fonctions, (disque dur distant, homepage, icards, synchro, ...) ne sont pas conserv&#233;s.


----------



## tweek (29 Janvier 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> Et comment utiliser un compte (non payant) avec iChat ?
> Merci



Créer un compte AIM.


----------



## fable (29 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Créer un compte AIM.



Tu me devance la réponse !  

J'aime quand je vois ça sur macG, ça prouve que ces forums sont vrmt super éfficace :love:


----------



## pickwick (29 Janvier 2007)

http://www.mactouch.com/article.php?id_article=87
pour activer ichat et msn


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci, mais pour jabber j'y arrive pas.
Pour AIM, il faut faire comment ?


----------



## tweek (31 Janvier 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> Merci, mais pour jabber j'y arrive pas.
> Pour AIM, il faut faire comment ?



Beh tu t'inscris sur leur site, c'est tout expliqué. C'est pas compliqué de chercher sur Google.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> si tu veux utiliser ichat sans payer, tu t'inscrit sur le site d'apple pour un essai gratuit de 60 jours à .Mac. Au bout des 60 jours seul ton adresse iChat est conservée, tu peux t'en servir à vonlonté. Les autres fonctions, (disque dur distant, homepage, icards, synchro, ...) ne sont pas conservés.



Tu peux me donner l'URL, STP.
Je ne le trouve pas.
Merci^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

DSL pour le dérangement, je viens de trouver: je suis bête...lol
Merci je verrai bien


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> DSL pour le d&#233;rangement, je viens de trouver: je suis b&#234;te...lol
> Merci je verrai bien



Message edit&#233;.

Champagne !! il a trouv&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

OK, j'ai une adresse .mac 
Mais &#231;a ne marche pas avec MSN ?...


----------



## tiin (1 Février 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> OK, j'ai une adresse .mac
> Mais ça ne marche pas avec MSN ?...



je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que tu demandes^^
si tu souhaite utiliser ta webcam isight via msn, il te faudras passer par un autre logiciel que msn messenger, la version mac étant non compatible avec l'iSight...
j'utilise mercury messenger, qui remplace trés bien msn, et qui fonctionne avec l'iSight.

si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## ice (1 Février 2007)

Ou sinon il y a amsn qui est une bonne alternative &#224; Microsoft Messenger et qui utilise moins de ressources que mercury


----------



## tweek (2 Février 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> OK, j'ai une adresse .mac
> Mais ça ne marche pas avec MSN ?...



non, ca ne marche pas.


----------



## ice (2 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> non, ca ne marche pas.


Petite pr&#233;cision, &#231;a peut marcher en cr&#233;ant une adresse Hotmail &#233;tant la m&#234;me que le compte .Mac&#8230;
Je m'explique, sur Hotmail on peut choisir l'adresse qu'on d&#233;sire, j'utilise par exemple mon adresse gmail sur msn et &#233;galement une adresse que j'ai invent&#233; de toute pi&#232;ce avec &#8230;@du75.com 
Il suffit donc de cr&#233;er une adresse hotmail et dans la case pour ton adresse tu mets celle de ton compte .Mac, en th&#233;orie &#231;a devrait fonctionner


----------



## tweek (2 Février 2007)

ice a dit:


> Petite pr&#233;cision, &#231;a peut marcher en cr&#233;ant une adresse Hotmail &#233;tant la m&#234;me que le compte .Mac&#8230;
> Je m'explique, sur Hotmail on peut choisir l'adresse qu'on d&#233;sire, j'utilise par exemple mon adresse gmail sur msn et &#233;galement une adresse que j'ai invent&#233; de toute pi&#232;ce avec &#8230;@du75.com
> Il suffit donc de cr&#233;er une adresse hotmail et dans la case pour ton adresse tu mets celle de ton compte .Mac, en th&#233;orie &#231;a devrait fonctionner




Ouais... en th&#233;orie, hein...*  


Mince, encore un qui m'avait &#233;chapp&#233;. Voulez vous bien filer dans "Internet, bande de galopins !


----------



## sebaurel (3 Février 2007)

ice a dit:


> Ou sinon il y a amsn qui est une bonne alternative &#224; Microsoft Messenger et qui utilise moins de ressources que mercury



PARDON moins de ressource que amsn !!   

Pas possible, sur mon powerbook amsn me prend en moyenne 20&#37; de mon processeur alors que mercury 3%.
Je parles des ressources quand seul la fen&#232;tre des contacts est ouverte en arri&#232;re plan, sans conversation active.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Février 2007)

oui, c'est certains amsn est un vrai poids, m&#234;me iTunes 7 prend deux fois moins de ressources, mais moi j'utilise adium, je pr&#233;f&#232;re la pr&#233;sentation ....






En fait, je ne comprend pas bien non plus ce que veux faire Firespirit. Pour le compte non payant iChat, c'est r&#232;gl&#233;, par contre, la raison pour laquelle tu veux utiliser ichat avec MSN, est 

pour avoir des contatcs ichat, et msn dans le m&#234;me logicile de messagerie instantan&#233; ?
pour utiliser une adresse hotmail, avec ichat ?
pour utiliser la webcam ?
pour une question de design ?


----------



## sebaurel (4 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> oui, c'est certains amsn est un vrai poids, même iTunes 7 prend deux fois moins de ressources, mais moi j'utilise adium, je préfère la présentation ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je préfère aussi la présentation d'Adium, mais ma femme veut les émoticons perso et les cliens d'oeil de msnPC, donc j'utilise mercury.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Février 2007)

tu sais que tu peux les t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site d'adium, tu as plein d'Xtras, ...

_d&#233;sol&#233;, firespirit, on d&#233;rive ..._


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Si tu veux avoir tes contacts MSN et pouvoir discuter avec eux (mais sans la visio) tu peux choisir parmi tout ce qu'y a été cité précédement mais ma préférence va pour adium.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

J'aurai bien voulu utiliser iChat pour parler avec des amis qui ont messenger, parceque j'aime bien iChat.
Mais sinon je voulais savoir si il y avait d'autres moyens que mercury et amsn pour utiliser les webcam de MAC<->PC 
Enfin si on saurai pas avec MSN et iChat tand pis 
Merci^^


----------



## tantoillane (4 Février 2007)

ah, et bien l&#224; c'est beaucoup mieux. Effectivement, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'autre alternative &#224; amsn et mercury, ce ne sont un peu les deux seuls


----------



## sebaurel (4 Février 2007)

Pour la vidéo MAC/PC, il y a aussi Skype, non ?

tantoillane, je vais aller voir les extra d'adium, merci.


----------



## Babidi93 (5 Février 2007)

A propos d'Adium, 

Je vien de télécharger la toute nouvelle version 1.0.
C'est vraiment superbe, design, pratique, multisession, j'adore !  mais par contre un petit probleme demeur. A chaque fois que je veu changer la police de mes messages il remet aussi tôt  la police par défaut! Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution à mon probleme ?

Merci d'avance ! 
 

Ciao, Bonne soirée


----------



## tweek (5 Février 2007)

Babidi93 a dit:


> A propos d'Adium,
> 
> Je vien de télécharger la toute nouvelle version 1.0.
> C'est vraiment superbe, design, pratique, multisession, j'adore !  mais par contre un petit probleme demeur. A chaque fois que je veu changer la police de mes messages il remet aussi tôt  la police par défaut! Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution à mon probleme ?
> ...



si tu changes la police quand une fenetre de chat est ouverte, il faut fermer pour voir les modifications.

sinon, bennn... petit bug d'une nouvelle version sans doute


----------



## Babidi93 (6 Février 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse tweek mais hélas sa ne fonctionne pas ( sa doit surment venir de moi mais vous inquiété pas, je me soigne).

Toutefois j'aimerais savoir quel manip faite vous exactement pour changer votre police dans Adium ?
Enfin si quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que moi sa serai sympa de se signaler.

Bonne soirée Ciao


----------



## Babidi93 (6 Février 2007)

C'est bon ! J'ai trouvé en fouillan sur le site .................................d'Adium tout simplement le forum est trés bon aussi: http://adium.aybee.net/

     Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas trouvé il suffi juste, lorsque vous démarer Adium et que vous n'avez encore ouvert aucune fenetre de discussion, de faire POMME+T de choisir sa police et de cliquer sur " Save this setting as my default font "  et le tour et joué !



Bonne soirée ! merci


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2007)

Babidi93 a dit:


> C'est bon ! J'ai trouvé en fouillan sur le site .................................d'Adium tout simplement le forum est trés bon aussi: http://adium.aybee.net/
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas trouvé il suffi juste, lorsque vous démarer Adium et que vous n'avez encore ouvert aucune fenetre de discussion, de faire POMME+T de choisir sa police et de cliquer sur " Save this setting as my default font "  et le tour et joué !
> 
> ...



Bravo!  

Et le pomme + T ne marche pas seulement avec Adium


----------



## just (7 Février 2007)

ice a dit:


> Petite précision, ça peut marcher en créant une adresse Hotmail étant la même que le compte .Mac
> Je m'explique, sur Hotmail on peut choisir l'adresse qu'on désire, j'utilise par exemple mon adresse gmail sur msn et également une adresse que j'ai inventé de toute pièce avec @du75.com
> Il suffit donc de créer une adresse hotmail et dans la case pour ton adresse tu mets celle de ton compte .Mac, en théorie ça devrait fonctionner



Je relance le topic. Mon macbook devrait pas tarder à arriver (quand ups passera en fait ) et je cherche une méthode pour pouvoir faire de la visio avec mon amie qui est sur msn. J'aimerai aussi garder mes contacts msn. Je pensais donc me diriger mes adium ou mercury mais étant switcheur j'aurai voulu tester ichat pour voir ce que ça donnait...
Quelqu'un peu confirmer la méthode décrite précédemment ?


----------



## tiin (7 Février 2007)

ben mercury marche trés bien, c'est un msn bis, adium je ne l'ai pas essayer mais visiblement c'est la même, et ichat je n'ai pas encore eux l'occasion de le tester.

le seul petit soucis que j'ai eu avec mercury c'est que lors de mes visios avec des amis, ils m'ont dit que mon image apparaissait bleuté... j'ai essayé de regarder dans les paramêmtre mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Février 2007)

Un petit résumé des logiciels existants *à compléter par vos expériences* :

*Vous êtes sur mac

Pour utiliser iChat *:
il vous faut un compte .mac ou AIM > compatible sur pc avec AIM > texte, audio et vidéo

*Pour utiliser **Adium* : 
il vous faut un compte .mac, AIM, MSN, ICQ, JABBER etc...... > compatible sur pc avec MSN > texte uniquement

*Pour utiliser **Amsn* : 
il vous faut un compte MSN > compatible sur pc avec MSN > texte, audio et vidéo

*Pour utiliser **Skype* :
il vous faut un compte Skype > compatible sur pc avec Skype > texte, audio et vidéo

Je le rappelle, ce sont mes expériences, donc à compléter


----------



## ice (7 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit résumé des logiciels existants *à compléter par vos expériences* :
> 
> *Vous êtes sur mac
> 
> ...


Amsn g&#232;re l'audio? Je ne savais pas&#8230; Merci pour l'info


----------



## MamaCass (7 Février 2007)

Il me semble mais je v&#233;rifierais &#231;a quand m&#234;me ce soir, &#224; moins que tu puisses tester avant ?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2007)

Je rectifie donc après test :

Un petit résumé des logiciels existants à compléter par vos expériences :

Vous êtes sur mac

*Pour utiliser iChat :*
il vous faut un compte .mac ou AIM > compatible sur pc avec AIM > texte, audio et vidéo

*Pour utiliser Adium : *
il vous faut un compte .mac, AIM, MSN, ICQ, JABBER etc...... > compatible sur pc avec MSN > texte uniquement

*Pour utiliser Amsn : *
il vous faut un compte MSN > compatible sur pc avec MSN > texte et vidéo

*Pour utiliser Skype :*
il vous faut un compte Skype > compatible sur pc avec Skype > texte, audio et vidéo

Je le rappelle, ce sont mes expériences, donc *à compléter*


----------



## angstrom (12 Février 2007)

ivisit aussi, payant en version pro avec grand ecran mais gratuite et limittée en durée quotidienne (une heure) petit ecran vidéo et texte  en version d'essaix


----------



## FC06 (16 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous !
Pour avoir une compatibilité des PCistes avec iChat : 

Dire à vos contacts MSN d'ajouter AIM sur leur PC (je sais c'est chiant s'il ne veulent pas bouger le petit doigt de leur MSN) mais ça marche très bien en Audio et vidéo vers les Mac
http://www.aim.aol.fr/

_Commentaire du site :
Grâce à AOL, le monde PC parle au monde MAC ! Accessible à tous les internautes, et ce gratuitement, grâce à AIM, vous pouvez communiquer avec tous les abonnées AOL, tous les utilisateurs d'AIM, d'ICQ et d'Ichat._

Si Apple pouvait nous sortir une version PC (comme iTunes PC à su s'imposer) tout en conservant les adresses MSN de chaques utilisateurs LA se serait le pied  ! 
Peut -être avec Léopard... ? qui sait ..Apple nous apporte tant de susrprises !

Car il est clair que mes contacts sont aussi pour la plus part sur MSN.
Total j'ouvre jamais ou si peux iChat .. qui pourtant fonctionne bien mieux qu 'MSN PC à PC en Audio & Visio conf :-(

Wait and see with Léopard .. ;-)


----------



## chamberien (17 Février 2007)

Il existe un logiciel merveilleux, c'est SightSpeed, totalement biplateforme. Gratit et illimité pour les dialogues 1/1. Pour la multivicioconférence, il faut payer, mais ce n'est pas très cher.
Le problème est de convaincre un PCiste de l'installer
Pour AIM messenger, la connexion est possible, mais je la trouve de médiocre qualité.

J'ai une question pour iChat :

Je trouve la sonnerie d'appel d'iChat trop faible. Si je suis dans la pièce à côté je ne l'entends pas, et je ne peux pas rester scotcher à mon Mac tout le temps.
Existe-t-il un script quelconque qui pourrait déclencher une alarme sonore plus conséquente en cas d'appel ?
Je ne connais rien aux scripts Je suis incapable d'écrire dans ce langage trop hermétique pour moi.
J'ai un Mac G5 sous Mac OS X 10.4.8
Merci


----------



## tweek (17 Février 2007)

chamberien a dit:


> Pour la multivicioconférence, il faut payer, mais ce n'est pas très cher.





gonflé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

chamberien a dit:


> Il existe un logiciel merveilleux, c'est SightSpeed, totalement biplateforme. Gratit et illimité pour les dialogues 1/1. Pour la multivicioconférence, il faut payer, mais ce n'est pas très cher.
> Le problème est de convaincre un PCiste de l'installer
> Pour AIM messenger, la connexion est possible, mais je la trouve de médiocre qualité.
> 
> ...




Avec automator, ça ne devrai pas poser de problème.
(Enfin il me semble qu'il y a moyen)


----------

